# Revell Foose C7 Corvette



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

As a quick build just to clear the mind, I picked up this Revell Foose Corvette a few weeks ago. Labeled a skill level 3, it's a pretty basic kit. All of the plastic parts feel rubbery and soft, not like normal styrene.

The body was pre-painted and needs some polish to remove fine scratches and blemishes here and there. Overall, not bad. It is a glue kit but a simple one with metal axles front and rear and the standard it seems 4X4 stance/ride height. I dropped the front axle to lower the front end some, looks much better now.

I'll throw up some more pics as I work on this off and on.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Looks great!
Why companies keep ignoring this subject for a detailed glue kit is disappointing. IMO it is one of the best 'new' corvettes to hit the street in a long time, full of hi tech engineered goodness and they only release simplistic cur side models of it...


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I also didn't realize they changed their skill level ratings too. They go up to 5 now, this is a 3 kit...


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Not bad for a pre-painted kit. Lowering the ride height makes a big difference.

I have the curbside, snap-together version (no engine) which comes unpainted. What Revell gives you, body/interior/chassis, is done very well, but it's a shame that they seem to only want to do snap-together or very basic glue kits of modern cars.

They _used_ to do extremely detailed glue kits of a modern cars, like the C6 Corvette for example. Currently sold as a ZR1 version, this kit (103 parts) is much more detailed than the snap version (37 parts) or the simplified, pre-painted glue version (56 parts). Compare the instructions of the ZR1 to the 2014 Corvette pre-painted version to see what I mean:

ZR1 Corvette
http://manuals.hobbico.com/rmx/85-4216.pdf 

2014 pre-painted Corvette
http://manuals.hobbico.com/rmx/85-4350.pdf

But, at least they provide side mirrors for these Vette kits, the 2015 Mustang snap-together has none!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Agreed. At a swap meet a few weeks ago I also picked up the C4 ZR-1 Corvette from Monogram that came with heater hose and spark plug wires!


----------

